# Question about rear fender frame mounting designs



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 5, 2017)

I was wondering on a Schwinn Middle weight with a single speed or kickback (no hand brakes ) when they changed from the rear fender upper mount from a L bracket to the frame having a curve using just a bolt no L bracket . Up till now I thought the L bracket was for a hand brake bike , but the 60 I just bought has a single speed and uses L bracket , also found Schwinn catalog pics on the web of single speeds using L bracket , posted are both ways I'm talking about .


----------



## Rivnut (Apr 6, 2017)

I know this is going backwards from where you are, but my '59 Corvette has the frame braces that require the L bracket on both the front and the rear and my bike is one of the less expensive coaster brake models.  I'm curious about the same thing.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 6, 2017)

Ok my front mounts using just the screw into the fork no L bracket


----------



## Rivnut (Apr 6, 2017)

My Corvette uses the "Through the fork hole"  - used for mounting the front brake caliper (even though mine doesn't have front brakes) - for mounting the front fender with an L bracket.


----------



## REC (Apr 8, 2017)

The '55 Flying Star in my group was the first middleweight I saw that had the flat stamped bracket for the upper rear fender mount. I've seen a lot of multi speed bikes with it, but as mentioned in the OP, those generally had the caliper brakes on both ends. The Flying star is equipped with a Bendix Aviation cable operated two speed, and doesn't have a front caliper brake. I have read a lot of information but have seen nothing offering a logical explanation for this either. This same bracket is present on all three sizes of the bike - 20, 24 and 26. I don't have any of the other models that have this mount that are "basic" models. I also have some later 50s, early 60s M/W frames with the flush upper mount - 57 Spitfire, 59 and 60 Tornado, 60 Corvette (24") and Jaguar coaster (26").

Most all of the remainder of my middleweights are equipped with the curved, flush with the frame upper mount. Most of the models of frame styles are included in the group here, and most also are in all three sizes. I don't have any of the three or more speed bikes in the group due to not wanting to have to deal with brake burn on the rims, which was my preference.
26




24




20




I also have a balloon frame from '46 based on numbers, that is of the same tube design as the Flying Star middleweights, but has the flush with the frame upper mount. Logic? Can't find any, nor could I find any reference to this style frame in the balloon bikes.



Maybe someone has the answer?

REC


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 8, 2017)

The flat fender/brake mounting bracket became the production norm on most all of the middleweights starting with the 1955 production. It was a cost effective and easy change across the board since most all of the new middleweights had gear options from one, two, three and five speeds in 1961. One bracket made it easy and less hassle with all the different gear options so that's why you see these on coaster bikes. The 54-55 Jags were the only ballooners that came with the flat bracket until the 1980 Cruisers. Having the flat brackets on all the frames gave Schwinn the option of building up a completed in stock frame in multiple configurations without worrying about what type of fender/brake bracket the built frame had.

The drilled fork situation is a whole nuther situation. I have a 1955 Girls Corvette coaster that has the flat rear bracket and the drilled fork. Most times a coaster built bike will not have a drilled fork since that can be changed depending on the different production orders.


----------



## dtaylor613 (Aug 31, 2020)

Reviving this thread...

I have a 59' Jaguar and came across a give-away for front and rear brake hand brake assemblies. My bike is a single speed coaster brake model. I have the rear brake installed on the flat rear bracket. No problem there. The front assembly has a bolt that typically would go through the fork. I do not have the holes however.

Is there any other way to mount this? Or is drilling the only option to use this? Curious if there is a collar mount or if it could be mounted to the front rack somehow.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 31, 2020)

dtaylor613 said:


> Reviving this thread...
> 
> I have a 59' Jaguar and came across a give-away for front and rear brake hand brake assemblies. My bike is a single speed coaster brake model. I have the rear brake installed on the flat rear bracket. No problem there. The front assembly has a bolt that typically would go through the fork. I do not have the holes however.
> 
> Is there any other way to mount this? Or is drilling the only option to use this? Curious if there is a collar mount or if it could be mounted to the front rack somehow.




Schwinn made a front caliper adapter at some point but those are really hard to find. That's the only way to ad a front caliper on a non drilled fork. Finding a drilled fork is another option.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Sep 3, 2020)

dtaylor613 said:


> Reviving this thread...
> 
> I have a 59' Jaguar and came across a give-away for front and rear brake hand brake assemblies. My bike is a single speed coaster brake model. I have the rear brake installed on the flat rear bracket. No problem there. The front assembly has a bolt that typically would go through the fork. I do not have the holes however.
> 
> Is there any other way to mount this? Or is drilling the only option to use this? Curious if there is a collar mount or if it could be mounted to the front rack somehow.





You need the adaptor #2 in this pic


----------



## dtaylor613 (Sep 3, 2020)

Xlobsterman said:


> You need the adaptor #2 in this pic
> 
> View attachment 1259786




I’ll keep an eye out for one. Doesn’t seem like there are any for sale between here or eBay at the moment


----------



## KevinM (Sep 15, 2021)

I have one if you need one.


----------

